# Monthly averages of 100 competition



## MrBoomblaster (Jan 10, 2013)

This thread is to see how much you improve from month to month. I'll post your results + how many seconds you have improved from last month. The scrambles will be provided by me every first Friday of the month. But only 3x3.

I think an average of 100 is the best way to see how much you improve, but if you don't have the time you can do an average of 50 instead.

Results will be posted every first Friday of the month.

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh man, just couldn't get Sub 17 

Cube: Zhanchi 55mm

Number of solves: 100
Best Time: 12.29
Worst Time: 22.57

Session Avg: 17.01

Individual Times: 
18.72, 21.07, 14.17, 20.69, 17.95, 15.39, 17.80, 14.90, 17.27, 16.92, 18.32, 14.40, 14.79, 18.47, 18.32, 15.94, 17.97, 16.10, 14.42, 18.09, 16.27, 18.92, 15.37, 19.19, 18.24, 17.09, 17.35, 16.90, 16.34, 13.40, 21.02, 16.45, 19.42, (12.29), 16.39, 14.74, 16.40, 17.34, 17.39, 16.95, 16.69, 16.45, 18.27, 15.54, 14.60, 12.59, 14.09, 19.19, 19.02, 14.35, 17.59, 16.49, 13.99, 16.49, 18.72, 17.44, 16.67, 16.22, 20.19, 15.07, 17.65, 15.85, 17.84, 20.72, 15.55, 19.44, 15.79, 17.19, 19.12, 17.32, 15.50, 15.49, 16.95, 17.44, (22.57), 19.37, 17.75, 17.70, 17.72, 16.57, 17.50, 17.50, 17.89, 15.00, 16.99, 17.25, 16.84, 13.44, 17.44, 18.05, 17.19, 15.35, 15.15, 17.17, 16.84, 19.84, 16.22, 17.79, 18.04, 18.29


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 11, 2013)

So we'll use our own scrambles? Do we get to roll our avg100s or we just have to decide when to start this and do 100 solves and post our average here? 

I think it's better if you provide the scrambles though


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll start putting out the scrambles later today then 

Thank you for the suggestion!

*Round 1*


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. D2 L2 B2 L D B F D' U' F D' R' B2 F D U2 B2 R' D' U'	

2. L2 B' L' R2 F' D' L2 R' U' R F' R F' L2 R' B L2 R2 U' R'	

3. F D2 U L B2 F R' F R2 B' L' U' B' F2 R B R2 U2 R F'	

4. F' U2 L2 D L2 U2 B' D U2 B' R2 D' U' F R F R' B2 F2 U'	

5. B2 L B F D2 B' D2 B' R' B' L' R' F' D2 F' U B2 U2 F2 L2	

6. L2 D F D' B' F2 L B2 L2 U' F' L R2 F2 U L R2 B' D' R	

7. R B D L2 U' B' F2 R' D2 R F U2 R B F D U' L' B' D2	

8. D' L B D2 L B' F L D R' B' L B2 F2 U2 R F' L2 D2 B'	

9. D2 U B2 F2 L' R2 F' D2 R' U2 L D L' B2 R2 U B' L R' B'	

10. D' U B' U2 B F' L R' U' F2 U R2 U L D2 L2 B' R D F2	

11. R2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 D' U' B L D' L2 D' L2 R' D2 F2 U' F2 L'	

12. B F L R' F U' R U2 R' B2 D2 U R' D2 F' U2 F L' R' F	

13. U' B2 D2 B' R D U F D' R' U B F2 D F' D2 R2 B2 U' L'	

14. U' F2 L2 D B' D' F D2 L2 D B2 F R' B2 L B' D2 L D2 L	

15. R2 F2 R2 D' F' L2 U' R2 D' B2 D L' R' U B' D U2 F2 L2 B	

16. R2 B L' F2 D' F2 R U' F' D2 L' R B2 F U B F L U R'	

17.	 B2 F' D L' R F2 R' F L' D' U2 B' U B' L2 B F' U2 F2 L2	

18. U2 L' B D' L R D2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 L R2 B F L2 U' B2 U'	

19. F' D B2 U2 F2 L R' D' R' B F D2 R' D2 R' D2 L R B' D	

20. R B' R2 B2 F2 D2 U L F' D' L2 F' D2 B' R' B' U L2 R2 U'	

21. U B U2 B' L' D' U' R U' L F2 U F' D2 L U2 R B2 L2 B'	

22. L2 D R2 F L R B' D U2 L D B2 R B' F2 D B' F D L'	

23. D' B' F2 D L2 R' B U B' L' R D L2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L R'	

24. D' U2 B' F D2 U2 F D' F' L' D' L2 F2 R2 F L R2 U2 R U2	

25. U' B' F R2 D2 U F L F' D' B' D R2 F' L2 B D' U' R B'	

26. L U2 B2 R' F' R' F R F' L2 B2 U B2 L2 R' B2 F U2 B' L	

27. D2 B2 D F L2 D' R B2 U R2 B2 L' F2 L' B' L2 R' U2 L2 R2	

28. B' F2 L F2 L U2 R' D' L2 R B L2 R B' L U R U' B R	

29. D' R' D U L R B' U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 B F U2	

30. F2 L R2 F2 D2 U' L D' U' R' D U' F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L	

31. U2 B2 F2 L U B' F2 U2 B2 F2 D2 L' U' F2 D L2 B2 U' L U2	

32. B' F' L B F2 L2 R F2 R U' L' R B2 U F' U2 B' F L D2	

33. L2 R U' L2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 R B F' U2 F' U	

34. R2 B' D2 L' R2 U F D2 F' L2 U L' R D' L2 R U2 L F2 U'	

35. L B2 D' B' F D2 U' F' U' R2 D2 U L R2 D L2 R B' U' R2	

36. B2 L2 F' L' F U2 B2 L' D' L2 B' D F D2 L' D2 U R' B2 U'	

37. U' R' B' F R2 D U L' D2 B F L2 R2 U' R2 D L R' D' F	

38. D2 B U' R2 B F D' U F U2 L D U L D' U2 L' B' L D	

39. B' D2 U' B F2 D' L' R2 D' U' L D2 L' B2 R' D' U B2 F2 R'	

40. B' L2 U L' F2 D U' R' B U2 B L D R2 D2 R' B D2 R' D	

41. L' F U2 B2 R2 D' L' R2 B' L B D2 R2 U L R2 B2 F' L' F2	

42. F U L2 U' L R U2 R B' F' R' D' L' B' D2 L' R' D' B2 F2	

43. U B L2 B L2 F' L2 R2 U' L2 F' L2 R2 F L' D' B D L2 R2	

44. L F' D' R2 F L B' L' R' D' F' U' B D U B R2 D2 U' R	

45. U2 B2 U' L R2 U' L' B D L2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R B2 F2 L' F2	

46. L F L' R2 D B' F2 L B' R2 B' F2 L2 F U2 B L B' F2 L	

47. D2 B2 L D2 L B' U2 L D R' B2 F U' B' L R F R' B D	

48. L2 U' R' F' L2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 F' R D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 U2 B	

49. R2 F2 U F' L' D F' D2 U2 F2 R2 U' B' R2 F2 U' F R F' R'	

50. U' F' R F' U' B U' B2 F R F2 L U' F D R' B F' R' U'	

51. F' U2 L' B' U B2 D F2 U2 B' F L D2 F2 R2 U2 L' D U' F2	

52. U F U' F2 U B U' R' F2 L2 U2 F' D' L2 R2 D' U F' R' F	

53. L' B U B2 U' B' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' L' D2 B' L' B' R' D2 L'	

54. F2 R' F2 R D B F2 D U F' U' F D B2 R' D F D' B L	

55. F' L R D2 U B' D2 U R' F R' D2 B2 F2 L B2 L' R' B' F2	

56. D U2 F R2 D2 L' U F2 L R' U' L2 R F' D2 U' F L' R' F'	

57. L F2 L' F' D2 B' F U B' F' D' R U2 L U2 R' F2 D' U F2	

58. R2 U' L' D' B' F L2 R D2 F R2 U F2 U R2 D' B2 D U B	

59. L' B' F R' B2 U' B2 D2 U' R U L2 B U2 R2 B D L2 F' U'	

60. D' L2 R2 U2 L F2 R' B2 F' U2 L' D2 B2 L' R' D' U B' D2 U'	

61. F2 L B' F' U2 F2 D B' F2 R' U2 B2 D2 B F L' U R B' D'	

62. L2 D' R' F' D B' F L2 R D R' D2 U F' U2 B L' F2 D2 F2	

63. F' L' D U R' D2 B2 F D2 B2 U L B2 F U2 F2 L' R' U B'	

64. D R2 D U L B' L2 F2 L R' B D2 B F' L R D B2 L B'	

65. L' D' U2 L' U' F' D U' F2 D U2 B' F2 L2 B2 F U2 F R2 F2	

66. B2 D' U B' R' F2 R' B L2 F D2 U' B2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 F2 U2	

67. B' F' L2 B' F U2 F2 L U' B U2 F2 R D' B2 F' D2 L B F2	

68. U' R2 F' U R B L2 B' F' D U2 B L2 R U' L' R' D2 U2 R'	

69. L U F L2 R2 B' F2 D L' U2 F' R' D' B2 F L U' B' F2 L2	

70. R' U2 F' L2 D' B' F L' B2 U' R' F L B R U2 F D' F2 R2	

71. F' D F' R' B2 F' D U F' D2 L' U' L D' B' F' D2 F2 L B'	

72. D2 B D L2 B2 F L' B2 L R' F' L' R U2 B' U L2 D' R2 B	

73. D U2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 R2 B' L' F2 R' F' L D'	

74. R2 B2 D2 L R' B2 F U2 R2 F2 R D' R2 D2 L' B U' L R D'	

75. L' U F L D2 U' R B R' B' D L' D2 L D R F D2 U B2	

76. D B L R2 F L' F2 D U B L' B' F2 D2 U2 L2 R U' B2 F2	

77. L2 U2 B2 U L' B L' U R' U F' L' R B' F R' B L2 B L'	

78. D R' D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F U2 F2 U L' D2 U' R B' F' R' U'	

79. L R2 F D' R D' U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R F2 D F2 D U' B' D2	

80. B' U' B F2 D' B2 F R2 D2 B L U' F2 R2 D B' R2 F2 R2 F'	

81. L' R D' L' U2 L2 D' U R2 B' U L' U L R B R2 F2 L R2	

82. U2 R B2 D B' R B D' U2 L D2 L U B D R B F R F	

83. D2 F' L2 U' F L2 R B D2 F L' B F U' B U2 B2 D2 F2 L'	

84. L2 B2 D2 B2 R' U' R D2 U2 R U2 L2 F2 D' U B U R' B F	

85. L' D2 U2 L' F D' F' L' D2 U L R D2 B' R2 F2 U B2 F U2	

86. B' F L2 R D' B2 R2 D2 F' D' B' F' L2 R D L D' U B' R2	

87. R2 D' L B F2 U' F U2 B2 F2 D U2 L' B D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R'	

88. D2 R' B' F2 L2 R B D2 R F2 L' F U' F R' B' R' B L' U	

89. L2 B2 R2 B2 F L' B' L' R' F2 U2 R B2 F R2 B' R' B2 L' U2	

90. F' L' D B D2 U' B2 L' B2 F' U' B2 U2 L D2 F' L' U' B R

91. D' L' D2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B' D F' L R2 B U' L R D' R2	

92. B R' B L2 D2 L F' D' B2 U B' L' U2 L2 R' B2 D R' B' D	

93. D' L2 R' U2 R F D' F D' U R' F D' R' F D' L2 B' U L2	

94. F' L2 D F2 D' R' F' D U' B' R' D2 L B D' U2 B' F' U R2	

95. B2 R B F' R' D' U L' R' D B' L2 R' U R B' F R2 B F2	

96. B R D U' L D' F' U' L B' U L U' B2 R B' F2 L2 R2 D2	

97. B' L' B2 U L F2 D' U2 B2 U' R B' U' B' R B D' B2 R U	

98. B' F R' F L B' F' R' D B' F U' B' D2 L D2 U' B U R	

99. U L2 R2 B2 F2 U F' U' L2 F' D' F' L' R' F D2 U F' L R	

100. U L2 D' F D2 U2 L' B' F D F L' R' U' B U' B2 F' D L



*Good luck *

Closing time = February 01, 2013


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 11, 2013)

MrBoomblaster said:


> *Round 1*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Scrambles
> ...



I already did the average with different scrambles. Is that ok? I did it before u posted the scrambles


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Jan 11, 2013)

It's ok


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 11, 2013)

Average 100 : 20.30

Best time : 15.65
Worst time : 28.56

I've done the first average 50 with a guhong v2 : average 50 = 20.74
And the second was done with a lingyun v2 : average 50 = 19.86

So my first average 50 sub 20


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Jan 11, 2013)

bacyril said:


> So my first average 50 sub 20



Nice


----------



## TP (Jan 11, 2013)

Average 100: 43.95

Best time: 30.87
Worst Time: 1.18.52

6 solves over a minute, shame on me. Exhausting but fun to do an average of 100, I´ve never kubed as much as this on a single day before. Next month I will be under 40s!


----------



## ljackstar (Jan 12, 2013)

*Average of 100: 45.11*

Best Avg of 12: 41.16
Best Avg of 5: 37.65
Fastest Solve: 32.95
Slowest Solve: 1:39.30


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 12, 2013)

Round 1

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.82
worst time: 24.65

current avg5: 20.42 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 15.84 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 19.99 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 17.37 (σ = 1.38)

current avg100: 18.79 (σ = 2.14)
best avg100: 18.79 (σ = 2.14)


17.16, 20.71, 19.09, 19.45, 19.04, 16.40, 17.69, 17.97, 16.99, 18.10, 18.81, 20.54, 22.13, 18.31, 17.82, 21.46, 20.18, 18.27, 18.55, 21.86, 22.67, 16.47, 18.64, 16.84, 17.40, 15.97, 18.67, 21.90, 19.60, 19.47, 19.71, 19.76, 14.39, 17.12, 22.01, (24.65), 15.28, 19.03, 19.79, 19.63, 18.24, 19.25, 21.46, 22.01, 16.96, 16.36, 15.33, 15.84, 15.13, 16.91, 19.54, 19.60, 17.13, 19.97, 17.44, 18.58, 19.42, 18.56, 19.44, 15.28, 17.06, 16.35, 23.12, 19.00, 16.27, 15.38, 17.42, 18.41, 20.55, 15.85, 22.57, 17.25, 22.78, 20.11, 20.12, 18.96, 16.18, 16.93, 20.95, 18.94, 17.87, 16.34, 16.61, 23.19, 17.99, 18.31, 17.70, 17.30, 18.61, 24.63, 18.30, 21.32, 20.34, (12.82), 19.82, 19.41, 17.75, 22.35, 22.48, 19.50


----------



## blairubik (Jan 20, 2013)

*current avg100: 19.74*

16.91, 21.12, 23.60, 26.98, 18.26, 19.71, 19.33, 18.00, 19.71, 18.22, 19.74, 16.62, 18.98, 19.66, 20.50, 20.19, 19.86, 17.18, 21.71, 19.49, 17.33, 17.31, 18.00, 19.42, 19.90, 18.46, 19.46, 18.06, 20.86, 21.17, 15.20, 21.84, 20.34, 15.68, 19.04, 21.68, 34.99, 18.55, 18.50, 15.97, 20.24, 19.28, 20.27, 18.85, 22.96, 19.54, 16.10, 22.21, 15.63, 19.44, 19.74, 21.94, 20.05, 17.63, 22.53, 21.09, 18.67, 21.07, 24.06, 26.11, 19.78, 23.97, 15.22, 18.51, 26.11, 20.14, 19.95, 19.90, 28.82, 19.60, 20.96, 17.06, 21.02, 18.27, 19.74, 14.42, 19.17, 23.28, 16.43, 20.53, 19.52, 19.22, 20.90, 17.28, 18.66, 21.46, 17.98, 22.87, 19.12, 19.71, 21.15, 20.93, 22.54, 20.08, 20.50, 20.06, 21.10, 21.60, 17.89, 14.50


----------

